# Mower Deck Trunnions



## JCMunder (Oct 12, 2019)

Nothing fancy, but they are the first items I made on the new PM-932 Mill.
One of the two Nylon trunnions on my riding mower broke last week and the other is looking bad.  These adjust the pitch of the mower deck.
Being tired of plastic parts breaking on this thing, I made new ones from 6061 after work today.


----------



## FOMOGO (Oct 12, 2019)

Fancy enough. Nice job. Mike


----------



## Martin W (Oct 12, 2019)

That should work better. Good job. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## eugene13 (Oct 12, 2019)

I love building parts like that, good job


----------

